# It Official! TTS Space Saver Wheel is go!



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

My 18" VW Golf GTi space saver has been fitted to a TTS on 19" wheels.
A TT forum member dropped by today. We successfully fitted the space saver over the larger front brake calliper on the TTS. Seemed to be at least 7mm clearance. 
He like me just wanted something to 'Limp' home on after a blow out. Which he had a few weeks ago :-| and I had on the TT 1week after installing the space saver. :mrgreen: Audi told me at the time, blowouts where very un-common !!!! 

This is how TT space saver thread all started. You'll find full write up in the TT knowledge base.
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=145943


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jad
Is your wheel and tyre the same as the one in the knowledge (shown below)
As i'm running a 3.2 with the bigger brakes and 19" TTS wheels

18" space saver spare wheel from Golf Mk 5 W1K0 601 027 B0 3C £65.45
Tool kit foam W8P0 012 109 E £ 8.18
T115/85R18 96 M Pirelli Spare Tyre £52.29


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

very very smart!!!!!!and in the same breath Wise! because if u get a blowout and AA can not retrieve your car then u are prepared. I am searching for one myself....1 time shame on them 2 times shame on u ! :lol:


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Wheel p/n is the same.
The (Jag) tyre you have choosen seems a bit larger in OD which is better as it more closely matches the OD on the TT


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Still do not understand why Audi do not offer space saver for the TT. If they rearranged the hard foam inserts, space saver would fit a dream.

Skoda's new Yeti uses same tyre sizes OD (225/50/R17) as TT and offer in place of compressor and foam, a space saver for only £50 :wink: 
May be because callipers are smaller they use a 16" steel wheel (195/60/R16 H),thus tyre is wider and lower profile to the GTi's space saver.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice work mate  

Paul


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Big question is will it also work on a TT RS.
Basic wheels are 18".


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Only a BIG question for a TT RS buyer or owner.  
Someone with a TT RS is welcome to try the wheel.... :mrgreen:


----------



## tdijam (Aug 25, 2008)

I have in the boot a Spacesaver spare ....Holts Tyreweld ....OEM Repair kit, This gives me 3 options if i have a pucture 
1 Fit the Spacesaver spare 
2 Use Holts Tyreweld , ATS will repair a tyre that has been filled/ inflated with the Holts product.
3 Use the Audi kit , which i believe the tyre then cannot be repaired after using this method .
For me having a spare wheel in the boot just means that even if i rip the side out of a tyre, i will not be stuck at the side of the road waiting for a AA/ RAC van to arrive, and the have to wait whilst they sort a replacment tyre.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jad said:


> Only a BIG question for a TT RS buyer or owner.  :mrgreen:


Indeed.

I did the space saver install for my last TT which I had for 2.5 years and although that TT has gone I still have the space saver and intend to fit it in the TT RS boot.

I'll post the answer to the BIG question soon. 

I carry the same options as tdijam but I have a fourth option too - a tyre plugging kit. It normally lives in my Discovery and has come in handy - three punctured tyres at the same time is otherwise a little awkward to deal with.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

brittan said:


> I'll post the answer to the BIG question soon.


I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## tdijam (Aug 25, 2008)

If i had another can of Holts Tyreweld i could repair all four !

I carry the same options as tdijam but I have a fourth option too - a tyre plugging kit. It normally lives in my Discovery and has come in handy - three punctured tyres at the same time is otherwise a little awkward to deal with.[/quote]


----------



## Stefan Sobell (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks good, does the boot floor still fit in its original position or does it sit proud because of the depth of the wheel?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

R5T said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post the answer to the BIG question soon.
> ...


And the answer is . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . a NO

While the space saver will of course fit over the diameter of the disc/caliper, the caliper prevents the wheel centre meeting the hub. A rough measurement says that a minimum 15mm spacer will be needed; probably a little more to allow a safe clearance to the caliper.

I didn't physically try it but the space saver will fit on the rear hub so the two wheel shuffle is still an available option.


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

For the TT RS at least that's an option which is better than no option albeit, if front flat occurs it's a hassle to swap the wheels around.

15mm spacer you suggest, will require longer wheel bolts?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jad said:


> 15mm spacer you suggest, will require longer wheel bolts?


Or bolts that put the spacer on the hub and bolts that put the wheel on the spacer.


----------



## SpectacleTTS (Mar 31, 2010)

So, if I have just bought a 2009 TTS what is my best option? I travel a lot (will be driving across France in May) and would really prefer a space saver. I am happy to swop wheels so that it is one of the rears that gets the space saver. What rim and tyre would I need and where would I get one? Any idea of price? Or am I being silly - do the puncture repair kits work? Would really appreciate an expert opinion...


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

The Knowledge Base covers this. 
TTS can use same wheel size as standard TT. 
TTRS will require larger size wheel.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jad said:


> The Knowledge Base covers this.
> TTS can use same wheel size as standard TT.
> TTRS will require larger size wheel.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## nigel d hoyle (Dec 19, 2010)

jad, space saver looks good. can you let me have details so can get one for mk2 TT 2 litre TFSI, appreciated, Nigeli


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

jad said:


> For the TT RS at least that's an option which is better than no option albeit, if front flat occurs it's a hassle to swap the wheels around.
> 
> 15mm spacer you suggest, will require longer wheel bolts?


Just fit it to the rear, i'm not even going to look for a 'larger' wheel or spacer, but I do have two jacks, because my TTS came without one (as did many and the dealer supplied one after some hassle) I decided to keep it when I swapped only to find the RS had a jack, I may fit the second jack, at least it would save all the messing jacking one end then the other to swap wheels around if I did get a front puncture


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That's what I have done. One space saver saved from my last TT and two jacks fitted into the wheel centre tool holder thingy. A little easier then to do the two wheel shuffle in the event of a front tyre puncture.


----------



## Skipbreather (Sep 22, 2010)

I've also had good luck w/ tire & rim cited in KB article. Fits & drives fine on my MY 11 TTS.

Of note: I don't know if it's a MY 11 thing or a US vs EU spec thing, but I've got a large hump w/ a T bolt slot in it off center in the tire well. Clearance from center of hump to aft metal indicates nothing larger than 22 inches in diameter would bolt there, so perhaps an inflatable spare, ala- Q5 or Q7, is in the works? At any rate, the up side is that I can securely bolt down my spare. The downside is it only fits into boot w/ outside of rim facing UP, vs the down facing mounting in KB article. Forward edge of boot floor fits at same level as before. Aft edge sits about 2 cm higher, but cargo net hooks still can be used. Pink stuff at right is building insulation foam cut to taper on a table saw to evenly support boot floor.

Ken


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

> I've also had good luck w/ tire & rim cited in KB article. Fits & drives fine on my MY 11 TTS.
> 
> Of note: I don't know if it's a MY 11 thing or a US vs EU spec thing, but I've got a large hump w/ a T bolt slot in it off center in the tire well. Clearance from center of hump to aft metal indicates nothing larger than 22 inches in diameter would bolt there, so perhaps an inflatable spare, ala- Q5 or Q7, is in the works? At any rate, the up side is that I can securely bolt down my spare. The downside is it only fits into boot w/ outside of rim facing UP, vs the down facing mounting in KB article. Forward edge of boot floor fits at same level as before. Aft edge sits about 2 cm higher, but cargo net hooks still can be used. Pink stuff at right is building insulation foam cut to taper on a table saw to evenly support boot floor.
> 
> Ken


Thanks for posting - I really like your set-up - the spare is securely mounted!


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for their previous posts - especially Ken for pointing the USA/Canada models have a slightly different trunk floor.
I made the decision to utilize as much of the OEM black foam as possible (as it conformed to the floor perfectly) - cutting away as required.

I removed the OEM compressor/tire repair kit and inserted my cigarette lighter powered jack - I have an adaptor that mates perfectly to the jacking point (not pictured).

Compact Spare spec: 125/70/19 (from an 2010 S4) with hub adaptor

Once the tire was mounted level, there waas a 1.5" difference in height between the top of the tire and the top of the OEM black foam.


























To ensure the folding floor cover was evenly supported I used rigid builder type foam 1.5"


























Sorry for the low quality pics - I simply used my phone.

Nice to have the spare securely mounted and a clean hatch area again!


----------

